
Progressive web apps running as native OS X apps - amk_
https://dev.opera.com/articles/pwa-desktop/
======
stephenr
Running a website (whether hosted locally or remotely and cached) in a chrome-
less browser runtime does not make your app "native".

Please stop this ridiculous mis-use of the term.

